# 1971 Schwinn Sports Tourer   ------Undressed!!!



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 2, 2022)

Here is another finished from years ago. It was repainted over the original paint.. I did try and strip it back to the original paint but no go. I had seen one of these before getting painted and liked the bare frame look with the brazing showing. I had this chemically striped. Cleared it and put decals on and then it sat until now. Don't remember why it got shuffled back.

 Due to the chroming on the top (on ST the fork top is chromed, it’s not a separate piece) I did not like the look of the bare fork so used a color that complimented the brazing. Actually this color was Stikshifters idea. A different looking bike..


----------

